# Awesome Michigan Breeder for you!



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

We got our Lexi from CherCar Kennels in St. John's Michigan (near Lansing). Here is their website: 

http://www.chercarkennels.net/homepage.html

We looked high and low for a breeder that wasn't too far from our house and finally found Cheryl (the owner). She has several different kinds of breeds besides German Shepherds, is a wonderful trainer, her kennel is really nice and I was very impressed! Plus she has been very willing to help us with training and answer all kinds of questions for us. 

I would love to hear from any of Lexi's littermates out there, she is from the Shelby and Gamble litter born on September 15, 2008.

(hope it was okay to post this, I just remember how hard it was for us to find a good breeder and wanted to share!)

Beth


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

One of our members here has a beautiful Dutchie from her and travels 2 1/2 hrs. to her training facility.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've seen them showing their GSDs and Dutchies at UKC shows, they seem like very nice, knowledgable people. If they were a tad closer I'd probably consider them for an additional training club.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Why are the dogs only registered with the UKC? And why are they breeding dogs that are not OFA'd first?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Where do you get that? I see a gsd litter with Figo and Macey, there is a link on their ofa section under breeding that has mulitple pages of their dogs that are ofa'd. Trying to bring it up, but ofa site when down when I tried to go to page 2.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

You can not do AKC with a blue dog. Can you in UKC?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: AndakaWhy are the dogs only registered with the UKC? And why are they breeding dogs that are not OFA'd first?


I don't know how registration works but many of their dogs are imports. There's really no point in showing them in AKC since they aren't that "type". They can get points in the UKC ring and it looks like they are all doing UKC Dog Sport (like a police/Schutzhund sport with UKC titles).

The ones I have seen in the ring are listed as OFAed on their site.


----------



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

Since I know nothing about AKC stuff it doesn't really bother me that they aren't registered with them. On Lexi's pedigree several of her ancestors are registered with the AKC. I just know she's a cool dog and we love her to pieces, but as long as you aren't bothered about AKC stuff it would still be a great place to get a dog. The little Jack Russells are the cutest things ever, they run all over the place and when they bring the other puppies out they gang up on the Jack Russells, it's hysterical! Her place is out in the country, she has horses and I think goats and sheep, etc. so it's really neat that her dogs are raised around other animals. I would love to have a place like that. 

If it hadn't been winter time we would have definitely made the drive out there for Lexi's training, but the weather being so unpredictable here we are doing local training instead. However I wouldn't rule out going out there later for some more training and her boarding kennel looks great too.

Also, the OFA thing, we were told their dogs are bred for excellent ofa's, or however you say it. She guarantee's the hips and elbows. Another thing I loved was that we had first pick and when we first saw the pups at 6 weeks we initially picked out a different pup. Someone else came in right behind us and I *think* may have picked Lexi. Cheryl told us that when we came back at 8 weeks to get our pup we would still have first choice even though we had already picked our pup out. At the time I couldn't imagine changing my mind, our pup was the cutest, cuddliest thing you'd ever saw. I like Lexi too but thought she was too independent and possibly the dominant female. Well when we came back two weeks later, our pup had suddenly turned into a very whiney, scared little thing! So we actually ended up with Lexi instead and I think it was a perfect fit. Perhaps this is just standard practice but I was impressed with the fact that Cheryl let us still have first pick even after we'd already made our choice, because she could have just said well that's your pup, there ya go! 

I am positive we would get another dog from her when the time comes!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

No GOOD reputable breeder will let a buyer choose their own puppy from the whole litter either. The BREEDER should be the one to choose which pup goes to which owner.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: bethandglen Another thing I loved was that we had first pick and when we first saw the pups at 6 weeks we initially picked out a different pup. Someone else came in right behind us and I *think* may have picked Lexi. Cheryl told us that when we came back at 8 weeks to get our pup we would still have first choice even though we had already picked our pup out. At the time I couldn't imagine changing my mind, our pup was the cutest, cuddliest thing you'd ever saw. I like Lexi too but thought she was too independent and possibly the dominant female. Well when we came back two weeks later, our pup had suddenly turned into a very whiney, scared little thing! So we actually ended up with Lexi instead and I think it was a perfect fit. Perhaps this is just standard practice but I was impressed with the fact that Cheryl let us still have first pick even after we'd already made our choice, because she could have just said well that's your pup, there ya go!


It should be standard practice that nothing is really set in stone until the pups are 7, 8 weeks or older (and even then reputable breeders will allow the pup to be returned within a reasonable time frame if things don't work out). Their personalities change so much when they are only a few weeks old, it's not really appropriate to make a final pic at that point.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

From the website:



> Quote:Some on the pages won't be old enough for OFA, but will be OFA'd when they reach the correct age.


I guess I could have misunderstood -- they could have meant that they are showing dogs on the pages that aren't old enough to breed yet.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Yes, I have grace on my females page, she'll be 2 next month. Not bred, but listed as one of my future females. She'll be ofa'd the end of next month.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: AndakaWhy are the dogs only registered with the UKC?


Just answering this question and not making any comments on the breeder. 

There are breeders who got fed up with the AKC and refused to use their registry anymore. There are breeders who have lost their rights to register litters with the AKC. No matter what the reason is, dogs not registered with the AKC are essentially unregistered dogs in the eyes of the world. The AKC, right or wrong, is the only registry recognized in the USA. Probably doesn't matter much to those who are just after a companion, but might to those after a performance dog. The UKC is an old well respected registry, but they still are not recognized.


----------



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

Well we wanted a female and there were only 3 females, one of them hid under a chair every time we saw the pups, so even the breeder said she was going to be timid, so that left Lexi and the other pup. I actually did ask Cheryl which one she thought would be best and she said both pups had good attributes. I like that she gave us the freedom to make our own choice. I actually think she knew already that Lexi was the one for us because she did recommend we wait to make a final solid decision until we saw them a second time.


----------



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

I just have to add this, I personally felt very comfortable with the process of picking our puppy out with GUIDANCE from Cheryl, I would not have felt comfortable had she insisted on a certain puppy for us and not taken into account how we felt about it. I realize not everyone feels that way and that's fine. I'm not saying this is the breeder for everyone, but I feel she is a great breeder and would not hesitate to recommend her to anyone. 

I guess I don't quite understand why anyone would have a problem with this.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Well I know with my pups I have monsters and I have might have pet puppies. I would not allow you to pick a monster then return it because you weren't happy, you wouldn't get it to begin with. If they're all the same temperament, perfect pet puppies, no drive, then it wouldn't matter as much, but in my litters that's an extreme rarity. Glad it worked for you.


----------

